# Covid tests in Victoria



## ann824 (Apr 3, 2022)

We are traveling to Victoria in a couple of weeks. Where is the best place to get a Covid test before returning to United States.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2022)

If you will have internet access, you could consider buying the Abbott BinaxNOW proctored tests from eMed. Problem is that you have to buy a box of 6 for $150 plus shipping, but that might be cheaper than testing in Canada. You take the test online while a proctor watches. Results are usually available in about an hour.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 3, 2022)

Shoppers Drug Marts are usually available across the country. You have to book in advance; but they are relatively cheap ($40 CAD) and you get the results in 15 minutes (printed out for you). My wife and son used them a couple of weeks ago before our trip to Scottsdale - went really smoothly.


----------



## echino (Apr 3, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> Shoppers Drug Marts are usually available across the country. You have to book in advance; but they are relatively cheap ($40 CAD) and you get the results in 15 minutes (printed out for you). My wife and son used them a couple of weeks ago before our trip to Scottsdale - went really smoothly.



I don't think $40 rapid antigen tests for travel are available in Shoppers in BC.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 3, 2022)

echino said:


> I don't think $40 rapid antigen tests for travel are available in Shoppers in BC.


I stand corrected. Any idea on why they don’t offer it?  Is this a government thing?


----------



## echino (Apr 3, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I stand corrected. Any idea on why they don’t offer it?  Is this a government thing?



I don't know. But Covid tests for travel have always been less available and more expensive in BC compared to Alberta or Ontario. Rapid antigen tests for travel in BC are about $80, and PCR tests are about $150 - $200.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2022)

Is it more expensive to perform a test for travel vs just any other test? Perhaps the government subsidizes other tests but not tests for travel?


----------



## echino (Apr 3, 2022)

You can get rapid antigen tests for free in BC, but those are self-test kits that don't include a report, so those cannot be used for travel.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Is it more expensive to perform a test for travel vs just any other test? Perhaps the government subsidizes other tests but not tests for travel?


In Canada everyone has “access” to healthcare, but that is expensive to provide. The solution is that the government medical plans only cover “essential” services. Extra services, such as dental care, are usually covered under private insurance that is paid for separately (usually employer provided benefits.)

Earlier in the pandemic you could get a free PCR test, but only if you had symptoms. But if you have symptoms you can’t travel or go to work. If you need a test for travel or employment purposes that is considered non-essential, so you would have to pay the full amount out of pocket.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 4, 2022)

For BC I would bring tests for online use with you. That will be cheaper/easier.


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 6, 2022)

If you're staying at a timeshare for a week you could have a Switch Health antigen test couriered to where you're staying.  They're sold in packs of two, and the tests are monitored via video over your phone.  If you sign up for an Aeroplan (Air Canada) number for free, the tests are only $40 each.  https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan/#collectionKits

They do have testing at the Victoria Airport but it's more expensive at $70 per test.
https://www.connectusglobal.com/victoria-airport-testing-facility/


----------



## melissy123 (May 29, 2022)

I had a similar question but about Calgary.  I was going to buy the eMed kits from home to test, but someone told me the video appointments have been full.  we need to test in Calgary on a Sunday. 
does anyone know what my options are for testing in Calgary on a Sunday


----------



## bizaro86 (May 29, 2022)

melissy123 said:


> I had a similar question but about Calgary.  I was going to buy the eMed kits from home to test, but someone told me the video appointments have been full.  we need to test in Calgary on a Sunday.
> does anyone know what my options are for testing in Calgary on a Sunday



Every pharmacy in Calgary offers inexpensive antigen tests with written results in 15 minutes. My local pharmacy charges $20 CAD, which is the same as Walmart. Costco is a bit less, Shoppers Drug Mart is more. Walmart and Costco both book online in advance and are open Sundays. Many other pharmacies will be open Sunday as well, shouldn't be an issue. Might as well go with somewhere you can book in advance close to where you are staying.


----------



## kckaren21 (May 29, 2022)

ann824 said:


> We are traveling to Victoria in a couple of weeks. Where is the best place to get a Covid test before returning to United States.



It's a good idea to find out what will be required by your airline - last fall I had a rude scare at an airport in Africa when Delta did not accept my home test results. I had to find a place to test there and almost missed my flight home. It turned out the test at the airport was cheaper and easier than the home test I brought from US. (In LA, the last minute tests were $120, so I was trying to avoid that. In Ghana, it was under $20, which I wish I had known!)


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2022)

ann824 said:


> We are traveling to Victoria in a couple of weeks. Where is the best place to get a Covid test before returning to United States.


No need to reinvent the wheel here. Call the place where you will be staying in Victoria and ask what recommendation they have for departing guests. This won't be the first time they've handled this.


----------



## melissy123 (May 29, 2022)

I called the Marriott in Calgary.  The person at the front desk was no help at all. He said any home test would work which I know is not true.
I called some of the Costco pharmacies in Calgary and not all do testing. And the ones that did testing didn’t have appointments for today or next Sunday.  
I guess I’ll call the Marriott back and ask to speak to the concierge.  Hopefully they know what’s close by


----------



## echino (May 29, 2022)

Try this:






						MedMe Health
					






					shoppersdrugmart.medmeapp.com


----------



## bizaro86 (May 29, 2022)

melissy123 said:


> I called the Marriott in Calgary.  The person at the front desk was no help at all. He said any home test would work which I know is not true.
> I called some of the Costco pharmacies in Calgary and not all do testing. And the ones that did testing didn’t have appointments for today or next Sunday.
> I guess I’ll call the Marriott back and ask to speak to the concierge.  Hopefully they know what’s close by




Walmart at 9650 McLeod Trail has appointments for next Sunday. As does the one on Northland Drive.






						Pomelo Platform
					






					portal.healthmyself.net


----------



## Luanne (May 29, 2022)

ann824 said:


> We are traveling to Victoria in a couple of weeks. Where is the best place to get a Covid test before returning to United States.


Are you flying or driving?  If flying you may need to check with your airline to see what kind of test they require.  I know United Airlines has a "Travel Ready" section where you upload your passport info, and then your test info.  We needed all of that when we returned from Switzerland.  I honestly don't know if the requirements coming in from Canada are different.


----------



## melissy123 (May 29, 2022)

We are actually flying Swoop out of Edmonton. But very early morning flight. And this is for July actually. I’m hoping the testing requirements are gone (wishful thinking) but I like worrying about things WAY ahead of time so don’t worry while on vacation.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 29, 2022)

melissy123 said:


> We are actually flying Swoop out of Edmonton. But very early morning flight. And this is for July actually. I’m hoping the testing requirements are gone (wishful thinking) but I like worrying about things WAY ahead of time so don’t worry while on vacation.



Then it's easy. Walmart books a month in advance on their website. If you need July 10 set a reminder for June 11th and book it then.


----------



## melissy123 (May 29, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> Then it's easy. Walmart books a month in advance on their website. If you need July 10 set a reminder for June 11th and book it then.


So how does that work for Americans. Is the service only available for Canadians? What would be the closest location to downtown Calgary, if you know offhand.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 30, 2022)

melissy123 said:


> So how does that work for Americans. Is the service only available for Canadians? What would be the closest location to downtown Calgary, if you know offhand.



No reason for it to be an issue that you're American. It isn't a government provided service - the government health plan does offer covid testing, but very few people qualify for it anymore and travel is excluded. This is private-pay, so anyone should be able to use it. 

You do need to book the appointment in advance through the link I posted earlier. 

The closest locations to downtown are Calgary West (1212 37 Street SW) and Calgary East (3800 Memorial Drive). Calgary West is in Westbrook Mall at the Westbrook stop on the Blue CTrain line, while Calgary East is in Marlborough Mall at the Marlborough stop on the blue line. Both have lots of free parking. I'd pick based on whatever else you are doing that day (eg East is fairly close to the zoo).


----------



## jabberwocky (May 30, 2022)

If you want something right in downtown YYC you can try Shopper's Drug Mart.  You do have to book in advance, but access is really easy if staying downtown and is close to the train:

317 7TH AVE SW
Calgary, AB T2P 2Y9 

Shopper's Drug Mart Alberta Covid Testing

Test cost is $40 CAD


----------

